# mein miniteich nach neugestaltung



## kleinmolli70 (15. Mai 2008)

eine teichrose fehlt leider noch , soll aber noch dazu kommen 
fische sind keine drinn aber ich habe vom großen teich ein paar kaulquappen ,in den kleinen hineingetan , denn es sind ja richtige kleiner putzer .


----------

